# Buying an Allroad?



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

So, this topic might have been posted many times before but here goes. Ive had 3 VW's and currently have an 07 Fahrenheit GLI (lowered, blah blah blah) but am pretty active making trips out to WVa to hike, mountain bike, climb, etc... and the GLI is just too nice for me to willingly trash with biking. So I started looking at alternatives and discovered that there are not too many for me. I tried a Jeep but its too cheap inside, I guess Im spoiled,a and a few others but the quality just isnt there. I have a price range and unfortunately with my need for AWD, even a Tiguan is out of the question. 
So here are my choices:
- Brand new Subaru Outback Special Edition
- 2004 Allroad V8 with 30065 miles on it. Pretty good price too and a clean Carfax report. 
Im looking for a wagon with ground clearance and have always loved the Allroad. What are the pitfalls of the Allroad? It would be my daily until I could get my MGB GT on the road, which wont be until the summer.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Buying an Allroad? (morecarsthanbrains)*

i would answer you but this question gets asked all the time so i'll just post some links. feel free to read through and if any other question you have was NOT answered in these threads, please feel free to ask http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
BTW - the allroad is a million times nicer than the subaru.
here we go:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4088327
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4005529
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3993876


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I'll answer it.
God Yes!
Here's why; 1. It's an Allroad, and the're frickin the cats azz (but I might be slightly biased)
2. (and this reason is more valid) the crappy Torque Converter seal was updated starting with the 2004 models.
3. It's a V8 Allroad! And that means it's a rare animal indeed!
I wouldn't hesitate on that one for even a second.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

Its a 2004 4.2L Allroad. It has 30k miles on it and is selling for $21k. Good deal? 
Its Audi certified so even though the factory warranty has expired, or is about to expire, I get an extension of 2 yrs/ 50k miles after that one. Ive read that the typical failures on these lie in the air suspension and the turbos. Its a V8 so I dont have to worry about the turbos packing up but the transmission and air suspension are my main worries. Its under warranty for at least a year and a half and then Ill start looking into an extended warranty (this is easy on this car?) 
So, there are good aftermarket air bags, read it on audiworld forums, for the front but not for the rear and Im pretty sure that I could replace those if needed (I restore cars for fun) but what about the rears? What about the transmission that has orings that like to fail? How is the 4.2 reliability wise? Is this going to make a nice daily? And mpgs?

_Modified by morecarsthanbrains at 6:37 PM 10-30-2008_


_Modified by morecarsthanbrains at 6:37 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Yeah the airbags tend to pack it in. Like 3 weeks after I bought mine (80K miles) it just bang had a leaky airspring. Came out one morning, and the front was down, when you were driving it, you would come to a stop and see the front of the car coming up from being pumped back up.
It cost me $600 CDN to fix it myself (just the front driver side one, the rest are fine) But supposedely the new ones are a better rubber or a newer design and *are* supposed to last much longer.
The 2004+ V8 would probably be the most trouble free Allroad you can buy. Like I said above the nasty O-Ring in the trans was updated for the 2004's onward, and the V8 has no turbos to go. Of course like a typical Audi the T-Belt change costs a fortune, but if you restore cars save some the bucks. Get a Bentley manual and do it yourself. 


_Modified by G60 Carat at 11:29 AM 11-10-2008_


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_Its a 2004 4.2L Allroad. It has 30k miles on it and is selling for $21k. Good deal? 
Its Audi certified so even though the factory warranty has expired, or is about to expire, I get an extension of 2 yrs/ 50k miles after that one. Ive read that the typical failures on these lie in the air suspension and the turbos. Its a V8 so I dont have to worry about the turbos packing up but the transmission and air suspension are my main worries. Its under warranty for at least a year and a half and then Ill start looking into an extended warranty (this is easy on this car?) 
So, there are good aftermarket air bags, read it on audiworld forums, for the front but not for the rear and Im pretty sure that I could replace those if needed (I restore cars for fun) but what about the rears? What about the transmission that has orings that like to fail? How is the 4.2 reliability wise? Is this going to make a nice daily? And mpgs?

as already said, the 2004 4.2 is probably the best of all allroads out there, and IMO, that price is phenomenally good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I paid $18k for my 2002 with 45k on it, and mine is just a 2.7t. i would easily pay $21k for a 2004 4.2, that is a good price on a great car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you won't have to worry about the torque converter issue or the turbos, so the two biggest cost items are out the window right off the bat. air suspension is another item, but it would be the only item you'd have to worry about. however, at only 30k, you have a long time until you'd have to worry about that.
i'd say buy it. good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
NOTE: warranties through audi USA are not transferrable after August of 2007, so keep that in mind. unless you are buying this off the dealer lot as a CPO car, you won't get that warranty.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

BOUGHT ONE!!!








05 Allroad, 30K miles, rear park, sat radio, climate package, factory hitch, everything but the Bose sound system.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*

welcome 
Brad


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

congrats!


----------

